# Plow Driver Needed- In My Truck- Columbus Ohio



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Need lots of experience to plow in my truck, doing sidewalks as you go, lots are small with one large apartment complex on your route.

Shop is in Gahanna Ohio


----------



## horseshoer (Dec 30, 2012)

i have time i could help you but i'm about 2hrs. north of you and i have a little experience but not gonna say i have alot


----------



## timetraveler (Dec 27, 2012)

I would be interested in the position, I cant seem to wish snow in my location. I live in hillsboro ohio not but an hour from the heart of columbus. well maybe a little longer on snowy conditions. I have plowed for coming up on four years, with my own equipment. But I do not seem to be able to make it snow this far south. so if your needing some help, im needing some work. 513 800 3957 steve. its not the ideal conditions, but with a little effort we could make it work.


----------

